# SRAM Red eTap WIFLI Electronic sync with Garmin 1030 Plus??



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've followed the instructions to detect shifting sensors for the Garmin 1030 Plus. Nothing is detected and I'm constantly shifting while in discovery mode.

Should this version of SRAM electronic shifting sync with my Garmin?


----------



## rigrigo (Jan 12, 2022)

MerlinAma said:


> I've followed the instructions to detect shifting sensors for the Garmin 1030 Plus. Nothing is detected and I'm constantly shifting while in discovery mode.
> 
> Should this version of SRAM electronic shifting sync with my Garmin?


Did you get the solutions?


----------

